# Sandy has changed in color...



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, so I've posted a few threads and what not about my Doe, Sandy
she had babies, she was pretty young, too.

Well, she's a viable yellow...I think.
She has stripes, pretty good ones.
and she had vertical stripes down her face
she was kind of sable colored with darkish brown stripes.

She had a litter about four weeks ago
and about a week ago, I noticed that the fur around her eyes was turning black
like she was wearing a ton of eyeshadow
and each day, it spread more and more, until she had a raccoon mask
and now, her entire head and neck is black!! actually black, not even the dark brown of her stripe color
and she has a black spot on her back, too. It was never there before, either.
And you can't see the adorable stripes down her face anymore, because her whole head is black.

Is she just growing a winter coat? it's not really cold here yet
or is she just finally maturing? She's...fourteen weeks old? I'm not sure. But she's not even four months old.

Why is her coat changing?
Is she okay?


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Would you be able to post a picture?

Some brindles darken up a lot when they get older. One of my does, July, had lovely even stripes, and by 6 weeks was very dark agouti looking, with the belly still light. My other brindles that were very undermarked in that litter darkened up considerably also.

I'm not an expert but that is my experience.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

I would vote for (American) Brindle, also. Most of mine darken up the older they get, as well.


----------



## razelamy (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks guys
I'll get some pictures up soon.
She's just growing up :')


----------

